# New Elk/Moose rig.



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Just went into a local gun shop the other day and ran into a TC Encore setup a guy had built for his Elk pistol. Custom SSK barrel in 338-06 JDJ, Leupold 2.5-6x stainless steel, etc. The loading data claims to get up to 2600 FPS with a 200 gr bullet. I can't confirm this as I don't have a chronometer (and can't afford one since I just bought this beauty) at this time.

Any ideas on effectiveness and range for Elk and Moose? I'm not sure I feel comfortable shooting a handgun greater than 100 yds anyway, but would like to know what are the gun's limitations.


----------

